

Why Windows Phone will be a success, and Ballmer was smart to kill the Kin - rbanffy
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2011/may/25/windows-phone-future-bright-smartphones

======
r3demon
This is just a speculation, Windows Phone isn't showing any significant sales
figures and I doubt it ever will. Where is Windows Phone better than Android
and iOS? Nokia is making money selling cheap phones based on the decade-old
designs and software, they didn't offer anything interesting for a few years
already.

------
wvenable
It's funny that pundits can't seem to decide whether Microsoft is saving Nokia
or Nokia is saving Microsoft.

------
Shorel
I hope HP WebOS will be a success. I really like the architecture more than
Android.

